# Harvey bringing the nutrients to the Texas coast



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Here are a few pics from Monday. Bayou City Anglers representative on the bow.
Anyone can view this shared album at: https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5B9SRzXUEZx


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishing has been better than it has been in years! Nice photos.


----------

